

A Complete Replication of FiveThirtyEight's Bechdel Test Analysis - brianckeegan
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/brianckeegan/Bechdel/blob/master/Bechdel_test.ipynb

======
yebyen
I am not going to pretend to have already read all of this, but from
skimming/reading down in "The Hook" and on to "Start your kernels" I can see
that you have really uncovered a stunning leap of illogic in the article
reviewed, and you have certainly done your homework and then some when it
comes to writing up what the numbers do or don't actually show.

Bonus points for making an effort to see that we can actually replicate your
experimental results!

